# ASUS VG27AQ oder GIGABYTE AORUS FI27Q



## Tim1255 (5. Mai 2020)

Hi,
wie in der Themenüberschrift angedeutet will ich mir einen neuen gaming Monitor zulegen. Habe mir jz mal nach langer Suche zwei Modelle rausgesucht, beide sagen mir sehr zu und scheinen auf dem selben "Level" zu sein. Jz bin ich mir jedoch noch nicht sicher und wollte mal fragen ob jm schon Erfahrung (oder auch Wissen) mit einem der beiden Monitore hatte und vlt seine Meinung äußern könnte. Habe außerdem gelesen das der Asus im niedrigen Fps bereich nicht so gut sein soll, stimmt das? Also wenn ich z.B Rpgs mit 70 Fps spielen würde, gibt es dann Probleme beim Asus oder ein schlechteres Bild?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn du bis morgen Abend warten kannst, kann ich dir gerne mal einen kleinen, schnellen ersten Eindruck zum Gigabyte geben.
Habe meinen FI27Q vorhin erst geholt, baue den aber heute nicht mehr auf.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Du musst halt den Overdrive beim Asus immer verstellen wenn du mit adaptive Sync bei unterschiedlichen fps spielst.
Hier mal aus dem Test von tftcentral:


> If you are going to use VRR you need to consider what your common refresh rate performance is going to be from your graphics card and system. If you can consistently deliver in the upper range around 130 - 165Hz we would go with TF = 60 or 80 for optimal performance. Maybe drop this to 60 if you're more commonly going a bit lower down to the 110 - 130Hz range. If you're down nearer 80 - 110Hz we would probably drop TF down to 40 even. Anything below 80Hz you're probably going to want to go with TF = 20 but it's not great performance at that lower refresh rate end. You may instead want to consider a different screen, or if you want this model in particular for it's features/price then maybe consider investing in a newer graphics card, or turn down your in games settings to achieve a higher refresh rate.


Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ Review - TFT Central

Beim Gigabyte stellst du den Overdrive auf Balance und fertig.
Ist dann zwar langsamer als der Asus, aber produziert auch nicht dessen Overshoot.


----------



## Tim1255 (5. Mai 2020)

Ja, wäre nett wenn du dann bescheid geben könntest  @GeForce-Lover


----------



## Tim1255 (5. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du musst halt den Overdrive beim Asus immer verstellen wenn du mit adaptive Sync bei unterschiedlichen fps spielst.
> Hier mal aus dem Test von tftcentral:
> 
> Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ Review - TFT Central
> ...



Hmm
Erstmal danke für die Antwort, aber was mich interessiert ist mal zu wissen "wie schlimm" es beim Asus mit niedrigen fps aussieht. Oder ist das Bild dann halt ganz normal wie bei einem 60 Hz Monitor ( nur ein Bsp), nur das man halt den Overdrive umstellen muss?

Und was meinst mit langsamer beim Aorus?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Die Reaktionszeit ist langsamer.

Der Overdrive beim Asus ist halt Mist.
Bei adaptive Sync und 60fps musst du halt den Overdrive auf 0 stellen, das er selbst bei 20 schon ordentlich overshoot hat.
Deswegen kann man den Asus auch nur empfehlen, wenn man den Overdrive andauernd verstellen will oder ELMB unbedingt braucht/haben will.


----------



## Micha0208 (5. Mai 2020)

Ich habe den ASUS VG27AQ und das mit dem Overdrive stimmt leider wirklich. Man muß den Overdrive immer an die FPS anpassen. Bei 130 FPS ist z.B Tracefree (so nennt ASUS den Overdrive) von 60 bis 80 gut. 
Starte ich nun aber ein anderes Spiel das um die 60 FPS hat, habe ich mit dieser Einstellung massive Korona-Bildung. Das sieht in manchen Spielen echt schlimm aus, so will man nicht spielen. Also muß der Overdrive runter auf z.B. 20.

Dadurch ist man sehr viel am umstellen wenn oft die Spiele u. damit den FPS-Bereich wechselt.

Andererseits lässt sich diese Umstellung schnell u. halbwegs bequem erledigen.

Und die Bildqualität des ASUS ist für den Preis wirklich sehr gut. Habe auch kaum IPS-typisches Backlight-Bleding.
Kurzgefasst: Der ASUS hat schwächen, ist mit richtig eingestellten Overdrive aber ein prima Monitor.


----------



## Micha0208 (5. Mai 2020)

Tim1255 schrieb:


> Hmm
> Erstmal danke für die Antwort, aber was mich interessiert ist mal zu wissen "wie schlimm" es beim Asus mit niedrigen fps aussieht. Oder ist das Bild dann halt ganz normal wie bei einem 60 Hz Monitor ( nur ein Bsp), nur das man halt den Overdrive umstellen muss?



Wenn Du den Overdrive anpasst ist die Bildqualität auch bei niedrigen FPS hervorraggend (Praktisch wie bei einem guten 60 HZ Monitor mit aktivierten V-Sync). 

G-Sync funktioniert bei mir bisher auch bei jedem Spiel sehr gut. Man muß allerdings für optimale Syncronisation beim Asus über 48 FPS bleiben. Das ist aber soweit ich weiß bei fast allen Freesync-Monitoren so. Darunter kann er mit LFC noch Bilder einschieben um die Syncronisation aufrecht zu erhalten, habe aber noch nicht ausprobiert wie gut das funktioniert. Mit der 2070 Super kann ich immer über 50 FPS spielen (bei QHD u. schlimmstenfalls angepassten Grafikeinstellungen [Stichwort Raytraycing]).


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Nur, warum sollte man einen Monitor kaufen, bei dem man andauernd den Overdrive verstellen muss?
Es gibt genug Monitor mit der gleichen Bildqualität, die das Problem nicht haben.


----------



## Tim1255 (5. Mai 2020)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich habe den ASUS VG27AQ und das mit dem Overdrive stimmt leider wirklich. Man muß den Overdrive immer an die FPS anpassen. Bei 130 FPS ist z.B Tracefree (so nennt ASUS den Overdrive) von 60 bis 80 gut.
> Starte ich nun aber ein anderes Spiel das um die 60 FPS hat, habe ich mit dieser Einstellung massive Korona-Bildung. Das sieht in manchen Spielen echt schlimm aus, so will man nicht spielen. Also muß der Overdrive runter auf z.B. 20.
> 
> Dadurch ist man sehr viel am umstellen wenn oft die Spiele u. damit den FPS-Bereich wechselt.
> ...



Hmm ok, das klingt zwar ernüchternd aber ist denke ich mal noch akzeptabel. 

Nur mal nebenbei, als ich vorhin mit Caseking tele. habe, aufgrund einer kaputten HDD, habe ich auch mal nach den beiden Monitoren gefragt und die meinten, das Asus von der Qualität her besser sei als der Aorus. Könnt ihr dem zustimmen?


----------



## Tim1255 (5. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur, warum sollte man einen Monitor kaufen, bei dem man andauernd den Overdrive verstellen muss?
> Es gibt genug Monitor mit der gleichen Bildqualität, die das Problem nicht haben.



Hast du evtl noch eine andere Alternative in dem Preisbereich also max 550 Euro?
Oder würdest du den Aorus nehmen?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn dich der schwächere Kontrast nicht stört, LG 27GL850 oder 27GL83A.
Alternativ noch Acer XF270HUA.


----------



## Tim1255 (6. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dich der schwächere Kontrast nicht stört, LG 27GL850 oder 27GL83A.
> Alternativ noch Acer XF270HUA.



Den LG hab ich schon gesehen, gefällt mich nich so vom Bild. aber der Acer isn Blick wert. Vom Aorus hältst du also nich so viel?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Warum halte ich vom Aorus nicht viel?
Ich halte vom Asus nix, der Aorus ist ok, sonst häte ich mir nicht den Vorgänger gekauft.
Was meinst du eigentlich mit "vom Bild"?


----------



## Tim1255 (6. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum halte ich vom Aorus nicht viel?
> Ich halte vom Asus nix, der Aorus ist ok, sonst häte ich mir nicht den Vorgänger gekauft.
> Was meinst du eigentlich mit "vom Bild"?



Sorry war blöd formuliert (bezüglich du hältst vom Aorus nix). Und wegen dem LG, da hab ich mich vertan  sorry, war gestern im Media Markt, aber hab nochmal die Bilder angeguckt und das war n andere Modell. Hmm der LG 27GL850-B sieht ganz nett aus, gibt es bei dem irgend ein großartiges Problem wie beim Asus?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Der Kontrast ist schlechter.
Moderne IPS liegen so bei 1000-1200:1 und der LG hat meine ich was um 800:1.


----------



## Tim1255 (6. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Kontrast ist schlechter.
> Moderne IPS liegen so bei 1000-1200:1 und der LG hat meine ich was um 800:1.



Danke für die Info, ich denke ich schau mir den mal morgen im Media Markt genauer an, hab grad gemerkt das der auch im Media Markt is. Und wenn der nix is, dann überleg ich mir vlt noch n Monat auf den VG27AQL1A zu warten. Die Infos sind zumindest vielversprechend : Check out all the new gear from ASUS and ROG that debuted at CES 2020 - Edge Up


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Wenn sie den Overdrive nicht wieder verhauen haben.
Aber im Prinzip lohnt sich der nur, wenn man ELMB will/braucht.
Ansonsten bietet der nix, was andere Monitore nicht auch können.


----------



## Tim1255 (6. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn sie den Overdrive nicht wieder verhauen haben.
> Aber im Prinzip lohnt sich der nur, wenn man ELMB will/braucht.
> Ansonsten bietet der nix, was andere Monitore nicht auch können.



Danke für die ganzen Infos, ich guck mir morgen dann mal den LG an und warte noch auf die Meinung von GeForce-Lover zum Aorus, danach werde ich mich denke ich mal entscheiden.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (6. Mai 2020)

Praktisch dass ich diesen Post gerade finde  
Habe auch seit längerem vorgehabt mir den VG27AQ zu holen, jedoch bin ich mir unsicher bei der Performance bei 60 frames. Bezüglich des ELMB-Syncs gibt es echt die verschiedensten Meinungen.
Alternativ habe ich auch mein Auge auf dem FI27Q, jedoch gab es vereinzelte Berichte von lauten Geräuschen des integrierten Netzteils des Monitors.


Hier ein kleiner Overview Vergleich von rtings.



			
				rtings.com VG27AQ vs FI27Q schrieb:
			
		

> The ASUS TUF VG27AQ is slightly better than the Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q. The ASUS has better ergonomics, but its build quality isn't as good as the FI27Q. The ASUS also has a better contrast ratio and a significantly better black uniformity, but the Gigabyte has better color accuracy, can get brighter, and has much more extra features.



Die Black Uniformity scheint schon schwach zu sein sowie ich das sehe im direkten Vergleich zum Asus. Zudem im Vergleich bei 60 FPS schneidet der ASUS besser ab (?)


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Was meinst du mit, er schneidet bei 60fps schlechter ab?
Beim Asus kannst du bei 60Hz nur TF 0 nutzen, selbst bei 20 ist schon ordentlich Overshoot vorhanden.

Alternative ist der Oldie Acer XF270HUA


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Mai 2020)

Tim1255 schrieb:


> Jz bin ich mir jedoch noch nicht sicher und wollte mal fragen ob jm schon Erfahrung (oder auch Wissen) mit einem der beiden Monitore hatte und vlt seine Meinung äußern könnte.



So, wie angekündigt hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zum Gigabyte. Allerdings erhebe ich hier weder einen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder Professionalität, und ein ausgewiesener Fachmann für Monitore bin ich auch nicht  Zudem bitte ich zu berücksichtigen, dass ich den Monitor heute Nachmittag erst in Betrieb genommen habe, dementsprechend ist der Testzeitraum bisher arg kurz.

Der Screen kommt gut verpackt, ist schnell und einfach montiert. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist durchaus in Ordnung, insbesondere der Standfuß ist sehr massiv, allerdings wirkt der Hochglanzkunststoff der Rückseite ein wenig "billig".
 Die Menübedienung über den Joystick war für mich im ersten Moment ungewohnt, geht aber recht flott intuitiv von der Hand, wobei da auch das übersichtliche und gut strukturierte Menü hilft.
Im Betrieb fällt auf, dass die Bildqualität schon Out of the Box recht gut ist - ich habe allerdings den Bildmodus von "Standard" (Out of the Box) auf sRGB gewechselt, das hat die Farbdarstellung etc. auf den ersten Blick am besten mit meinem Hauptmonitor (Dell AW3420DW) übereinstimmen lassen.
Im Desktopbetrieb lässt sich angenehm damit arbeiten, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat auch genügend Reserve, dass man auch alles noch gut erkennen kann, wenn der Arbeitsplatz direkter Sonneneinstrahlung (in meinem Fall offene Balkontür) ausgesetzt ist. Auch ist die Ausleuchtung bei meinem Exemplar recht gleichmäßig, ich habe keine störenden Lichthöfe etc gefunden.
Im Spielbetrieb ist das ein wirklich netter Screen, FreeSync funktioniert an einer Radeon RX470 8GB sehr gut, mit Schlierenbildung etc. hatte ich keinerlei Probleme (Overdrive auf Werkseinstellung). Auch bei niedrigen FPS-Zahlen ist alles wie es sein soll.
Bisher kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen und bin relativ zufrieden mit dem Gigabyte. Von meiner Seite gibt es also durchaus eine Empfehlung.




SchniSchnaSchnappi schrieb:


> Alternativ habe ich auch mein Auge auf dem FI27Q, jedoch gab es vereinzelte Berichte von lauten Geräuschen des integrierten Netzteils des Monitors.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, meiner ist, Stand jetzt, frei von Geräuschen.



Wenn noch Fragen etc offen sind, fragt gerne, ich versuche gerne, sie euch zu beantworten


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2020)

Nur ein Hinweis, Lad dir Software runter, dann kannst alles bequem per Software einstellen.
Ich hab mir 3 Profile erstellt und kann so schnell und bequem per Tastenkombination wechseln.


----------



## Tim1255 (7. Mai 2020)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> So, wie angekündigt hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zum Gigabyte. Allerdings erhebe ich hier weder einen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder Professionalität, und ein ausgewiesener Fachmann für Monitore bin ich auch nicht  Zudem bitte ich zu berücksichtigen, dass ich den Monitor heute Nachmittag erst in Betrieb genommen habe, dementsprechend ist der Testzeitraum bisher arg kurz.
> 
> Der Screen kommt gut verpackt, ist schnell und einfach montiert. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist durchaus in Ordnung, insbesondere der Standfuß ist sehr massiv, allerdings wirkt der Hochglanzkunststoff der Rückseite ein wenig "billig".
> Die Menübedienung über den Joystick war für mich im ersten Moment ungewohnt, geht aber recht flott intuitiv von der Hand, wobei da auch das übersichtliche und gut strukturierte Menü hilft.
> ...



Danke für deine Infos , ich denke ich hol mir dann auch den Aorus. Zumindest in den nächsten paar Tagen. Wenn die iwas noch auffält wäre es schön wenn du dich grad melden könntest


----------

